# Buford Saddlery?



## luvs2ride1979

They are a good mid to upper range USA made saddles. I sold a roping saddle by them for a friend a year ago. It was a decently made saddle, definitely worth buying.


----------



## Liberty Valance

There's a new twist to my saddle mystery (all this saddle research is kinda cool!)

In another forum, I found a person asking about a J.C. Higgins saddle. The saddle bears the J.C. Higgins mark loud and clear. I am aware the J.C. Higgins was the "catch-all" name that Sears marketed saddles under and that the saddles were actually made by Bona Allen. The saddle in the forum isn't the same as mine, but it does have the EXACT same tooling pattern all over it. However, I have been unable to locate any tell-tale "BA"s on any rivets anywhere...but my saddle wasn't made for Sears, it was made for Buford Saddlery.

Can we assume that saddles that bear identical tooling are the same manufacturer? (I don't know if each company has a copyright on their tooling or if they do pass the patterns around).


...The lady I bought it from said she bought it new in 1985, but I think she was telling me what she thought I wanted to hear. It doesn't look like a 1985 design at all...it looks like my old show saddle that was made in the 1930's or 1940's.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Do you have any pictures?

If the tooling was "special", makers would hang on to it, but there are a lot of tooling patterns that are "common", especially if the stamp was production.


----------



## Liberty Valance

Yep!


----------



## Liberty Valance

Of course it won't work! (the first 2 I took in the house so the white balance is off a little)


----------



## Liberty Valance

OH! and here's the pics from the JC Higgins I found with the same tooling. She said her rivets are stamped. Sorry it's so big, I just used this pic's url instead of uploading it and resizing...etc etc. After looking at it VERY carefully, it's not EXACTLY the same...but it's REALLY close. The flowers are the same and the flowers on the pommel are the same. If this is a shared design (between different manufacturers), are there any companies that were known to share tooling designs?



























http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii8/janlvtt/SANY0567.jpg


----------



## SouthernTrails

Here is a little History of the Buford Saddle Co, AKA Bona Allen, Actually more than a little .... 









While the name Bona Allen is synonymous with the leather industry in Buford, it was his older brother, R.H. Allen, who established the first tanning operation here in late 1870, early 1871. R.H., though partially paralyzed and unable to walk, worked tirelessly. He traveled by goat cart soliciting business, selling hides, and manufacturing saddles, harnesses, bridles, and other leather goods. 
In April 1871, the first train appeared in Buford, running along the newly constructed railroad. The city sprang up along the tracks. By 1872, the town of Buford was incorporated. 







By the 1920s, Buford had earned it’s Leather City reputation, and the local economy prospered. Even though automobiles and tractors were replacing the need for horses and related equipment, Buford ’s leather industry continued to grow by gaining a larger share of the national market and diversifying its product line. Not only was the Allen Company producing more saddles, harnesses, and collars than ever before, in 1921 the shoe factory superintendent, P.L. Royal, reported that 521,000 pair of shoes were produced and sold, and by 1928, the Shoe Factory reached an output of 3000 pairs a day. 
The Bona Allen Company kept expanding, from the tannery and leather manufacturing industries into lumber, groceries and dry goods. Even during the Great Depression, workers enjoyed steady employment. Bona Allen, Inc. reached its peak employment level in 1932 with 2200 employees. In 1935, the harness factory was expanded, and in 1933, a Bona Allen saddle won a blue ribbon at the Chicago World ’s Fair. 
In addition to providing many Buford residents with jobs and products, the Bona Allen Company also provided a good bit of recreation, primarily by sponsoring semi-pro sports teams. These included basketball, football, and most notably, the Shoemakers baseball team. The Shoemakers had their own private bus, traveling to other states, and winning more than they lost in games against professional teams as high as AA classification.
While the Depression did not adversely affect Buford’s industry, some impact was felt. Area farmers suffered the most, and local businesses offered liberal credit or accepted farm products as payment. Many students were kept in school through contributions by local townspeople, and churches, clubs, and lodges collected and dispersed food, clothing, and other necessities to help the needy. 
The labor tranquility of the Bona Allen company came to an end in 1941. That summer, union interest spread rapidly, and in August a strike was called. By October, the company closed the shoe factory and ended shoe leather production. Six months later, the U.S. Army reopened the plant to repair army shoes. By mid-1942, the plant was again in full operation. 
The collar factory closed in 1943, and the shoe factory closed for good after the war. 
After World War II, the construction of Buford Dam was the talk of the town. The project was designed and administered by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. Construction began in March 1950. By 1954, cemeteries in the area destined to become Lake Lanier were relocated, and 1955 was the last year for farmers. Then, on February 1, 1956, the gates were closed, and the Chattahoochee River began to fill the lake. When the reservoir filled and power production peaked in 1958, the Army Corps opened the lake for public recreation. 
From 1960 to 1981, Buford went through a profound transitional period. Many prominent citizens and business owners passed away, the schools were integrated, new shopping centers usurped business from the old downtown district, local newspapers were absorbed by larger publishing companies and phased out, and local city and fire departments were abandoned. Following the death of John Allen in 1968, the tannery and saddle and harness factory were sold to Tandy Corporation. The railroad depot closed in 1972, and the demand for horse-related leather goods decreased. While Tandy Corp. continued operations for a few years under the Bona Allen name, after the devastating tannery fire in December 1981, they chose not to rebuild, and the last 160 Allen employees were let go.

.


----------



## Liberty Valance

WOOHOO! Thanks!! When I went and googled some more with some of what you put there, I am now a VERY happy bargain hunter.

I only paid $75 for this saddle and it might as well be brand new with the exception of the scuffs on the stirrups. =D


----------



## alikat

my saddle is a buford also. it has taken some time to figure that out though because the stamp on the latigo keeper was damaged by the concho rubbing. i have a jc higgins and a simco also but i ride primarally in the buford. i appreciate a saddle that is comfortable and well made. my neighbor gave me this saddle. he said his health was to poor to ride anymore and was very happy that i loved riding in it. he told me that his uncle bought the saddle for him when he was young. they were going to be in a parade that ended at the fairgrounds for the rodeo so he couldn't use his beat-up cattle drive saddle. this was in '63 or '64. i # stamp on my saddle is 1524. i have the open tulip pattern. that should help you date your saddle. as aside note, i just found the matching breastcollar in a barn full of tack that an older man wanted to sell.


----------



## jluvshorses

*Buford Saddles*

I have a Buford Saddle ~ my knowledge of the Buford Saddle Company is the company closed down in 1975. My saddle was given to me back in 1986, used but in great condition. I've continued using the saddle since; at the moment I have it with a sadde repair shop for updating and new fleecing. The lady who runs the shop was quite excited to see the Buford Saddle emblem! I will seek what I can to clarify any additional info about the company.





Liberty Valence said:


> Does anyone know about saddles carrying the Buford Saddlery maker's mark?
> 
> The saddle I have I know was bought new in 1985. It's absolutely gorgeous! Heavily tooled, mint condition...the leather is even still soft and smells good.  It's a honey colored saddle with an association tree. The latigo keeper says "Buford Saddlery", there's a big fancy B.S. in the middle, and underneath it says "Buford, Ga" and the number under that is 1734.
> 
> The only thing I can seem to figure out is that this is the name of a larger company...like a distributor, but maybe not necessarily a maker. This thing is REALLY well built, so somebody must have known what they were doing.
> 
> Thanks...again.:lol:
> I'll post pics if you need them.


----------



## winnutt

*Buford Saddlery*

Just purchased a beautiful western saddle labeled "Buford Saddlery 018". The conchos are all 5-pointed stars and all the parts are original including rear billets except for the latigo and offside latigo. It is similar to the pictures in a previous post except the padded seat is leather, not suede. 

Cleaned and polished with Farnam Leather New and it looks great. 

Anyone have an idea when serial "018" might have been manufactured? I believe Buford Saddlery was in Buford, GA.


----------



## winnutt

Buford Saddle Company was in Buford, GA. The Museum of Buford lists the following catalogs in it's collection under Buford Saddle Company: Spring Flyer, 1973; Catalog, 1975; Hand Crafted Catalog, 1976 (3); Buford Saddle Mfg Co. Catalog, 78/79 (2) and Buford Saddlery Catalog 1975. It would appear that saddles were made during the 1973-1979 period and perhaps before and after.


----------



## Pilot

*I am trying to find out the history and value to my buford saddle. It has some silver on it and it says, "Hand Crafted by Buford #122". Please email me at [email protected] if you have info or message me on here. I have been trying to get any info for a very long time. Thank you 
*


----------



## equiniphile

I found an old saddle in the garage bearing the Buford Saddlery name, and it is the EXACT same saddle as in post #6!


----------



## apachiedragon

I also have a Buford Saddle, number 409. Most comfortable Western saddle I've ever ridden in. It was nice to find out this much info, but I'd live to find out when mine was made, as well. We bought it well used, but still in excellent shape, had new fittings put on it in '97 and have logged countless hours with it since then. And I suspect it has countless more still in it.


----------



## Katiemooved

Hi, I just saw your post about Buford saddles. I have an original Buford. The original saddle cinch tag would say, Buford Saddlery Buford Georgia and saddle serial like 285. They were very well made and mine is on a ralide tree. They are all very well made and most were made with a stitched suede leather seat that was a kinda chocolate brown color, kind of fadded looking. The stitching ran front to back on the seat.The seat color was unique to Buford. The leather used was a high quality heavy saddle leather and the tooling was hand done and deep. Most of the saddles were a beautiful reddish brown or darker brown. Hope this helps. I haven't looked to see if they are still made, but I think they are. They hold up well.


----------



## Saddlebag

It's too bad Tandy left Buford. The leather they sell now is imported and is good for tooling only, not bridles as it will crack when put thro a buckle, just like the asian bridles. I wonder.....?


----------



## SLanier26

Hi There,
I am new to this, but I sent an email the Curator of the Museum of Buford and this is what she had to say about the Buford Saddle that I have #005.
Shannon

I will be glad to share some info with you about your saddle. Buford saddlery sprung up in Buford in the early 70's from the direct result of Bona Allen's saddle division being moved to Texas. In 1968, the
Tandy Corp purchased Bona Allen Inc. They systematically shut down divisions of BA and either discontinued their existence or moved them
to Texas, where they were based. In the end, all that remained of BA in Buford was the actual Tannery where the leather was processed from
raw hides into leather. That stopped in 1981 after a massive fire some of he saddle makers that were displaced here in town started a new saddle company and operated under the name Buford. They made very fine saddles, as you can see, and produced here into the 80's.
The 005 number refers to the catalog number. The name of the saddle was "The Cowhand". It was a high quality, working saddle. Many of the saddles made by Buford were heavily carved and accented with silver mounts, and were "show saddles". It is nice that your example has survived in great shape. Enjoy.
Lynn Bowman
Curator, Museum of Buford


----------



## [email protected]

This is all very interesting, I have a Buford saddle to and have been trying to find some history on it. I don't have a stamped number though. I also can seem to view any of the photos on this site, any ideas? Would I be correct in assuming that being Vintage that the price would increase? Most good saddles like Billy Cook ect go for around $1000-3000. It seems that they were well made and had a reputable name, so what price would be fair?


----------

